#  >  > Cinema, Music , Entertainment >  >  > Entertainment HUB >  >  > Cinema & Movies >  >  Which are your most favorite dialogues of comedian Vadivelu?

## Bhavya

Vadivelu is one of the all time favorite comedian of Tamil Cinema.He can make everyone laugh with his presence in the screen. He express best humor with his dialogues and body language. So guys which are your most favorite dialogues of comedian Vadivelu?

----------

